# allowing users to unmount drives mounted by ivman 0.6

## halfgaar

Hi,

Using ivman to automount drives has the very anoying property that you can't unmount the device when you're not root. The ivman wiki article has a workaround for that by modifying hal policies, but that doesn't work for ivman 0.6.x. It doesn't only say that, but I've tried it, and it really doesn't work. I've even tried to add the option in the /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-storage-policy.fdi file, but that didn't work either.

So, how do I get the "users" options to be passed to pmount-hal which is called by ivman? 

Any insight into how the options are passed to pmount-hal would be welcome as well. Zip disks for example get mounted with the options "rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=106,gid=446,umask=007", but I can't find most of those options in either ivman or hal config files or policies. In fact, the hal policies often specify the exact oposite. The only options I could identify are the uid, gid and umask, which are set in /etc/ivman/IvmConfigBase.xml.

As a last note, running ivman as normal user is not the solution I'm looking for, since it feels like a kludge.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## yaneurabeya

Couldn't you accomplish that by adding 'users' to the options list? That would allow anyone to unmount the /dev node though, unfortunately...

----------

## halfgaar

That's exactly what I'm trying to do:

 *halfgaar, being me, wrote:*   

> So, how do I get the "users" options to be passed to pmount-hal which is called by ivman?

 

Any suggestions as to how?

BTW, why would that allow anyone to unmount /dev? /dev is not mounted by ivman, therefore ivman's or hal's options are not passed to it when it's mounted.

----------

## yaneurabeya

Nevermind... I'm just being a tard because it's so late here (4:24 am).

----------

## halfgaar

Bump. Noone got any ideas?

----------

## halfgaar

I've just discovered another very annoying thing about ivman. When ejecting a cdrom (with the eject button) when it's in use, by Konquerer for exapmle, it remains mounted. This means that any new cd's you insert, don't get mounted automaticly, and you have to become root to unmount the stale mount...

Why was fstab-sync substituted for ivman? Ivman is nothing but trouble.

----------

## halfgaar

More problems. When ejecting the cd and the unmount doesn't happen cleanly, you often see filenames on any new cd's you insert as jibberish. And, I've been getting IO errors which cleared up when I forced an unmount and remounted. 

Is there noone else with such problems?

----------

## urcindalo

There are some of us with a similar user-can't-unmount problem.

Read my posts (urcindalo) in this thread: umounting usb, yet again.

Especially, note I explain after fresh installations everything's working fine.

----------

